# certification



## aadityachaudhary60 (Mar 28, 2016)

What are 3rd party certifications. Any idea if they can boost one's career?


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

Certifications from neither you or me would be 3rd party certifications as they are from another entity, could be an organization or corporation for a bit of a technical title here. "*CCNA* (*Cisco Certified* Network Associate) is an IT *certification* from *Cisco*. *CCNA certification* is an associate-level *Cisco* Career *certification*. The *Cisco* exams have changed several times." would be one example of such a certification that have the potential to boost one's career though varying probabilities as some may not be as highly sought as others.


----------



## shree (Apr 13, 2016)

hey buddy I did read about 3rd party certifications, and are very helpful. I'm planning to get certified myself. Read this article and you will understand it is on tcg-hamilton's blog titled are-you-a-preferred-professional. Very informative !


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Cisco, Microsoft, CISSP, Certified Ethical Hacker, or something that an industry leading company offer. Unless you're looking for your first PC repair job and you have no experience, avoid CompTia certifications.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

They are great. I'm going for the CMA this year.

CMA Certification


----------



## Gill1985 (Jun 29, 2020)

aadityachaudhary60 said:


> What are 3rd party certifications. Any idea if they can boost one's career?





aadityachaudhary60 said:


> What are 3rd party certifications. Any idea if they can boost one's career?


I understand that this topic is pretty old but I would like to send my thinks about this.


----------



## FrankMathis (Jun 24, 2020)

3rd party certifications go a long way towards enhancing your career. I have been working in an IT company for 2 years now, and as a rule every year to improve the qualifications and improve the quality of employees' work, we are sent to additional courses in order to increase our productivity. Fortunately, each of us can choose the place where he wants to go. This year, due to the pandemic, my company began to closely link its activities with AWS, and completely transfer all systems to the cloud so that everyone can remotely access all the information. And therefore, to improve my qualifications, I took courses at the SPOTO CLUB and got good knowledge in this area. Recently, I am the only one who deals with the entire cloud platform and for this, I was promised a promotion and a salary increase. I'm happy!


----------

